# Wondering where some originals are????



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Now we got hondarecovery back it got me thinking I haven't seen drillers, bootlegger, masher, I know there is more but what happened to all these boys....good people and not seeing them on the forum at all when they use to be on everyday back in the day


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

^^ yep, I'm with you brother even Phreebsd logs on alot less.. IBbruin? I had a small chat with Dale (DrillersGoDeeper) on the RDC forum not too long ago. What happened to Perry (650Brute), Mark (Boootlegger; this dude was a whealth of race info)... I could go on and on with missing brothers...and sister (Big D, also logging on less).... Although I log on a fraction of what I used to as well.... Perhaps it's for that reason.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Seems like more and more people are slowing down with atving. Families, kids, and jobs come first. i've seen it lately on a lot of the forums, almost like a 'newer generation'. I have been on here a while, just lurk more than post.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

See I am seeing more people getting into the sport it seems like....guess just where you live and stuff idk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I've seen the same thing on other forums too. Lots of new people just starting off and a slowing or loss-of-contact with some of the older members. Some say "life just gets in the way sometimes". 

Always glad to see old friends come back though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bruin was banned a while back. I'm sure he may be lurking in the background under a different account, wouldn't surprise me. But he's laid awfully low if he is. 

Driller I'm not sure. A while he was over the pond fighting for our freedoms. I guess he's back. I thought at one time he went over to FLT after the big fallout w/ walker & the Texas boys. 

But. Lot of us are still here. Stogi, NMK, BigD, Phree, HRM, etc... 650brute.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Dale is working on a drilling rig in south Tx. I talk to him a lot. He just bought a commander. But he don't ride much anymore.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm still here, a little less active. New Baby, Hunting season, etc....

Talked to Bootlegger today on FB, seems he's in hunting mode also.

I always check in though


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

sorry to but in on the "originals" but i just wanna ask how long has MIMB been here? just to get a look at how long you guys have been here.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Jon aka Polaris425 started this as a small site for brute snorkel tips and slowing it turned into a forum around 2009 and has been booming since


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Just check the "join date" under our avitars. 

I started looking for techy advice, liked the banter and decided to stay. The guys have been great so you're stuck with me now...even if it's just to supply the jokes


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

oh dang, tonka has been here since 2008 lol i love this forum so im here to stay!

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------

P started in 2004 i see


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Proud member since Dec 17, 2008


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

lets see, 2010 thought i was on here longer than that, oh well, didnt really start modding the brute till the warranty ran out i guess, probably was a lurker before that then


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

There's still a few of us hang'n around. Ya know... like a couple of old dogs watching the puppies play around.

BFWDP


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i log on most every day, just not posting much


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah we started this version sometime in the fall of '08. I started the website in March of '07. Then created a free forum. But it wasnt much. Phree brought to my attention one day that he was a VB guru so, we got the software (thanks to phree) and 5 years later, here we are. lol I actually had a crappy website back around 2004, but it wasnt called MIMB then, was called something else, honestly I dont even remember lol. I think it was Deep Ruts ATV Club.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

as far as im concerned all the info in the world about these and other bikes are here and no matter who's here or not THIS IS BRUTE CENTRAL and im here to stay.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, how I remember the old forum!! P sent me a pic not long ago I had posted on there


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*I've been lurking again here lately...*

*Like walker said, I just bought myself a new 2012 Can Am Commander 1000 XT and kinda getting into the swing of things again. Still got my Outty Max & bought my son an AC 90-he's ripping it up as usual...*

*Been really busy with working back in oilfield and currently spending most of time either at work or in deer stand.*

*I'll be checking in more often lately*


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> *I've been lurking again here lately...*
> 
> *Like walker said, I just bought myself a new 2012 Can Am Commander 1000 XT and kinda getting into the swing of things again. Still got my Outty Max & bought my son an AC 90-he's ripping it up as usual...*
> 
> ...


Get back to work slacker


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

See if you say his name 3 times he shows up. Never fails. :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello everyone
I'm still here. In fact, I'm about to walk outside and change the outer cv boot on the driver side front axle on the teryx.

The skinny axle side slipped loose and let water and sand all in. Boooo! :/











Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

The teryx????

Lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yes sir.
my step dad has the brute rebuilt already. sounds brand new.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> yes sir.
> my step dad has the brute rebuilt already. sounds brand new.


Awesome, I remember talking to ya bout it on FB...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Here it is 













Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

I haven't been on this forum that long. But I recognize all the names mentioned from other forums. And it seems that all the other forums are slowing as well. Times are changing maybe?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

They might be but I know here in Florida the sport is def growing seeing more and more on trailers passing through around the state


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks good phree


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah were still going strong. Just new & different names.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 12879
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been hanging around on here longer then I've been a member. The high lifter forums are starting to really slow down. But the sport does seem to be getting bigger, I see a lot of big juked up ATVs around my area. Around March when mud nationals is coming up the forums start to pick up, I personally don't like riding in the cold lol. When spring comes around I really start riding.. 

Just to give y'all a heads up MIMB is a Great forum, seems to be ALOT more organized ect. Not as much childish stuff on here compared to high lifter forums. Keep up the work!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

The only ATV forum I go to now. They do a great job making it a nice place :thumbup:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Mimb and the cummins forum are really the only places I frequent almost daily. I pop in on a few others, but usually only when i'm searching classifieds or just looking for new reading material.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*I frequent a few different forums, mostly while I'm at work:*

*MIMB*
*HL*
*commanderforums*
*can-amforums*

*Same name on all...*

*Got my OL2's, but still waiting to get the first 10 hrs on the Commander before I put them on. Gotta get that 10 hr service done first.*


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Mimb and the cummins forum are really the only places I frequent almost daily. I pop in on a few others, but usually only when i'm searching classifieds or just looking for new reading material.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


We may have been through this before, but whats your SN on CF? :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Same on all forums.....filthyredneck 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> They might be but I know here in Florida the sport is def growing seeing more and more on trailers passing through around the state


I'm in Alberta Canada and I agree. Our sport has jumped to the front of the line as a pastime and i see dozens of machines all day year round. My family has always been motorheads but its nice to see new people enjoying this for what it is...PURE!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow can't believe i've been a member for almost 3 years, seems like just yesterday I picked up the brute and needed some tips/tricks for it. I'm no original but I've noticed that i haven't been as active on here as I use to. Ended up getting a new job in early 2011, moved to arizona and been wrapped up in the new house purchase and trying to get settled in. Plus we don't have much mud over here in the desert, just a bunch of wannabe prerunners. Very happy though that the Canam section of this website has grown, it's helping me out make the transition from the brute to the renegade.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm no "OG" on here, but been around several forums for quite a while. 


The sport is definitely growing down here in FL, starting to see more & more bigger/more built-up machines instead of just the typical hondUH foremans on 28's that can't turn 'em.....lol. 

My MIMB sticker on the front rad cover is the only decal I sport on the ham.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JPs300 said:


> I'm no "OG" on here, but been around several forums for quite a while.
> 
> 
> My MIMB sticker on the front rad cover is the only decal I sport on the ham.


Time doesnt necessarily make you an OG. I think you're grandfathered in. lol

Now I feel special. lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'm not an origional by any means, but I *TRY* to contribute with whatever I can, same on all the forums. I've only been on since 09

But I rep MIMB on the bike 










I'll admit...I do have amsoil/muzzy/highlifter/fox shocks sticker on the bike, but they may come off soon, I was just so depressed after spending so much $ on the gade I had to show it off!!! I think I'm over it now


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

madppcs said:


> I haven't been on this forum that long. But I recognize all the names mentioned from other forums. And it seems that all the other forums are slowing as well. Times are changing maybe?


I think its the time of the year things will pick back up around march I bet

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

yea it always seems wintertime is the slow time of ATVs cause now the ATV market is mudding/modification and most people like getting out in the warmth of weather to ride (like me lol). I see a boom starting back in late Feb. early March


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Our group went to red creek last weekend I told them they were nuts I'm not riding deep water in 30* weather, I hate winter 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They see anyone from Vicksburg there? Sme of my old friends were there. Red RZR on laws & a green sportsmans on something stockish. Lol probably describes half the people there.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

I been on for a while but I don't have the knowledge the rest of yall do so I don't pretend to lol. I do enjoy reading all the great info on here so I just mostly lurk. Here lately I've been busy with our new born son. I'd say its slowing from growing and starting families like some of the others said.


----------

